# كيف تكون الشر او ماهو اصل الشر



## nosha820 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا احبائي
اريد ان اعلم كيف  اصبح ابليس هو رئيس قوات الشر

او مالذي فعله ليصبح شرير

انا اعرف انه كان ملاك عند الله  ولكن هل صحيحة هذه الاسطورة التي تقول انه طرد من عند الله لانه رفض ان يسجد لادم 

ام هناك قصة ثانية وهل هي مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس 
رجعت سفر التكوين لا يذكر بخصوص هذا الامر شيئا في البداية

ارجو التفسير رجاءا  وشكرا مقدما


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2011)

أبليس كان ملاك يسكن في محظر الله في عرشه. أبليس سقط او طرد بسبب كبريائه ورغبته في حكم الكون بدل الله، فكان ابليس يملك من المكانة الكبيرة التي تضع فوق كل الملائكة، فكان له سلطان وصلاحيات أعطاها الله له. لم يكتفي إلبيس بذلك لكن اراد المزيد، اراد الحلول محل الله وإستغلال سلطانه وصلاحياته للحصول على سبب كبريائه.

بالنسبة للسجود لأدم فهذه قصة إسلامية لا وجود لها في الكتاب المقدس.

راجع سفر أيوب وأشعياء وحزقيال ففيهم الكثير من الإشارات لأبليس وسقوطه وأعماله.


----------



## nosha820 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> أبليس كان ملاك يسكن في محظر الله في عرشه. أبليس سقط او طرد بسبب كبريائه ورغبته في حكم الكون بدل الله، فكان ابليس يملك من المكانة الكبيرة التي تضع فوق كل الملائكة، فكان له سلطان وصلاحيات أعطاها الله له. لم يكتفي إلبيس بذلك لكن اراد المزيد، اراد الحلول محل الله وإستغلال سلطانه وصلاحياته للحصول على سبب كبريائه.
> 
> بالنسبة للسجود لأدم فهذه قصة إسلامية لا وجود لها في الكتاب المقدس.
> 
> راجع سفر أيوب وأشعياء وحزقيال ففيهم الكثير من الإشارات لأبليس وسقوطه وأعماله.



مشكووووووور اخي على هذا الجواب الشافي ولكن هل يمكن ذكر النصوص الكتابية المقدسة التي تذكر هذه القصة بالضبط 

لقد تناقشت اليوم مع احد اتباع الديانة اليزيدية وهي ديانة موجودة لدينا في العراق 
وهم يقدسون  ابليس ويعتبرون انه لس مصدر الشر الذي ندعي به
اي اذا اراد شخص ان يفعل خطيئة ما فان عقله الباطن هو الي يدفعه الى فعل ذلك وليس الشيطان فلماذا نتهم ابليس بهذا الشيء

وقد ذكر لي سبب تقديس ابليس  لديهم وهو انه قبل بدء البشريه  كان الله قد اعطى قانونا لجميع ملائكته بان يسجدو ويعبدوه فقط ولكن بعد سبعمائة مليون سنة حسب تواريخهم  الله خلق ادم

وعندما طلب الله من الاملائكة ان يسجدو لادم  رفض ابليس ذلك وذلك التزاما منه بامر الله قبل ذلك بقوله اعبدوني انا فقط واسجدو لي لذالك هذه الطائفة تقدس ابليس لانه رفض السجود لغير الله

وعندما حاولت تفسير ان الشر هو مصدره ابليس والخير هو مصدره الله 

قال ان اني اجعل ابليس مكافئـــــا لله بان اجعله اله مثله لانه يعتبر حسب تفكيري انه اله شر

ارجو ان تطلعوني على الشرح اكثر في هذا الموضوع ومارايكم فيه وكيف يمكن اقناع هكذا اشخاص
ربما يكون الرب قد كتب له الخلاص عن طريقي 

كيف يمكن اثبات ان ابليس هو مصدر الشر والخطيئة  


وصراحة استطعت ان اقنعه بكثير من الاشياء عن طريق المعلومات التي كنت اجمعها من منتداكم الغالي الي هو اغلى منتدى على قلبي

وشكرا لك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*سجود الملائكة لآدم هي عقيدة اسلامية لا نؤمن بها، لذلك فموقف اليزيدية خاطيء أيضا. ابليس خطيئته (الكبرياء) خارجة من ذاته، لذلك سقط ومن المستحيل أن يعود الى المرتبة التي كان عليها. بعكس آدم وحواء، الذين أخطآ بسبب إغواء الشيطان لهما، فخلّصهما الله بالتجسّد والفداء.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليس أن الشيطان إله آخر ، هو إله الشر

بل إنه هو الخروج والتمرد على الخير

فليس المتمرد إله ، بل فقط متمرد

الشر هو عدم الخير ، مثلما أن الظلام هو عدم النور

كل من يفعل الخير يكون إبناً للخير ، وإبناً للإله الحقيقى

وكل من يفعل الشر يكون إبناً للشر وإبناً للشيطان المتمرد الشرير
*


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*بص يا حبيبي عندنا في الكتاب المقدس ادله كثيرة تثبت ان الشيطان مصدر الشر*
*1-الشيطان من أصل عبري وتعني الخصم أو المقاوم*
*2-إبليس من أصل يوناني وتعني المشتكي (والواشي)*
3- [Q-BIBLE]*7*.* فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ:  [مِنْ أَيْنَ جِئْتَ؟] فَأَجَابَ الشَّيْطَانُ: [مِنْ الْجَوَلاَنِ فِي  الأَرْضِ وَمِنَ التَّمَشِّي فِيهَا].
8. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ  لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [هَلْ جَعَلْتَ قَلْبَكَ عَلَى عَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ؟ لأَنَّهُ  لَيْسَ مِثْلُهُ فِي الأَرْضِ. رَجُلٌ كَامِلٌ وَمُسْتَقِيمٌ يَتَّقِي  اللهَ وَيَحِيدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ].
9. فَأَجَابَ الشَّيْطَانُ: [هَلْ مَجَّاناً يَتَّقِي أَيُّوبُ اللهَ*؟[/Q-BIBLE]
*و يمكنك قراءة باقي الاصحاح حتي تعرف ما فعل الشيطان مع ايوب*
4- * القديس      بطرس الرسول "أن      إبليس عدوكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه      هو" (1 بط 5:8)
5-** (2كورنثوس 4:4) ".الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله."*
6-*(متى 39:13) ."و العدو الذي زرعه هو ابليس و الحصاد هو انقضاء العالم و الحصادون هم الملائكة."*
7-*(يوحنا  44:8) ." انتم من اب هو ابليس و شهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا ذاك كان  قتالا للناس من البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب  فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب و ابو الكذاب."*


----------



## nosha820 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

افيدكم بمعلومة عقيدة اليزيدية هي قبل الاسلام وكان اهل العراق قسم منهم يؤمنون بها قبل الفتح الاسلامي اضافة الى الصابئة والمسيحية_‏ فمن اين اتى اعتقاد سجود لادم اذا كان اسلامي الاصل هل ممكن ان يكون احد البدع التي كانت منتشرة في ذاك الوقت ومثلا اخذ محمد منها هذا الشيء


----------



## حنا السرياني (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> لقد تناقشت اليوم مع احد اتباع الديانة اليزيدية وهي ديانة موجودة لدينا في العراق
> وهم يقدسون  ابليس ويعتبرون انه لس مصدر الشر الذي ندعي به


*تصيح بسيط*
*اتباع الديانه الايزيديه لا يعبدون** الشيطان** و لكنهم لا يلعنونه لانه بحسب معتقداتهم ان **الشيطان** قد تاب عن فعلته و لذلك لا يجب لعنه*​



> وعندما طلب الله من الاملائكة ان يسجدو لادم  رفض ابليس ذلك وذلك التزاما منه بامر الله قبل ذلك بقوله اعبدوني انا فقط واسجدو لي لذالك هذه الطائفة تقدس ابليس لانه رفض السجود لغير الله


*سترى نفس القصه في التلمود *​


----------



## DAWOODx (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*6 و الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم الى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود ابدية تحت الظلام.*
*7 كما ان سدوم و عمورة و المدن التي حولهما اذ زنت على طريق مثلهما و مضت وراء جسد اخر جعلت عبرة مكابدة عقاب نار ابدية.*
*8 و لكن كذلك هؤلاء ايضا المحتلمون ينجسون الجسد و يتهاونون بالسيادة و يفترون على ذوي الامجاد.*
*9 و اما ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة فلما خاصم ابليس محاجا عن جسد موسى لم يجسر ان يورد حكم افتراء بل قال لينتهرك الرب. ,,يهوذا,,*


----------



## fouad78 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة

في البداية أقول بأنه نُسجت الكثير من الأساطير حول الشيطان قبل الإسلام
وحتى قبل المسيحية
وقد أخذتها ديانات مختلفة منها اليزيدية
ووجود قصة رفض سجود الشيطان للإنسان في اليزيدية يبين مصدرها في الإسلام ولا يعني صحتها
وأما نحن مرجعنا الكتاب المقدس

[Q-BIBLE]*12*. كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟
*13*.  وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ  كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ  الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ.
*14*. أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ.
*15*. لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ. (اش14: 12 ـ 15)[/Q-BIBLE]

هذه هي قصة سقوط الشيطان بحسب الكتاب المقدس

وأما بالنسبة إلى جعلنا للشيطان كإله شر معادل لله فهذا كلام فيه تجني كبير

وأنا سعيد جداً بطرح السؤال
فالمسيحية لا ترى الشر كقوى معادلة للخير
وللتبسيط سأعطي مثال الضوء والظل أو الظلام
فإذا كانت هناك غرفة مظلمة فبمجرد أن نلقي فيها شعلة ضوء بسيطة تزول الظلمة

لماذا؟
لأن الظلمة هي انعدام النور
وهكذا هما الخير والشر

فالشر أساساً هو انعدام الخير

سؤال مهم لماذا إذاً يُصر الله على وجود الشر؟ فليقضِ عليه بما أنه يستطيع؟
ولماذا لا يقضي النور على الظلام ويريحنا؟

والجواب بسيط: لأننا نحن من رفضنا الخير وسلطنا الظلمة علينا
فعندما أعطانا الله الحرية اخترنا العصيان

لهذا مازالت الظلمة موجودة  ولهذا مازال الشر موجود
فالقضاء على الشرير يعني أيضاً القضاء على الجنس البشري الذي زاغ خلف الشرير

ولكن الله من أجل من يريدون الملكوت أجَّل يوم الدينونة
وفي يوم الدينونة لن يجد الشيطان ملاذاً يهرب إليه
فهو أولاً وآخراً مخلوق
​


----------



## MAJI (28 ديسمبر 2011)

كلنا يعلم ان الاسلام لم يأتِ بجديد 
انه اخذ من الديانات المنتشرة حوله وجمعها في كتابه(قران) مستهدفا توحيد معتقداتهم وتوحيدهم تحت رئاسته.
وفكرة سجود الملائكة للانسان موجودة قبله
اما عن الشيطان هو اله 
فان كل مايؤمن به الانسان يكون الها له
فالملحد الذي يؤمن بالعلم ,فالعلم يكون الهه
والشيطان هو اله كل من يتبعه 
اما فلسفة اليزيدية 
فكل شئ يبنى على ما تحته
فماداموا يؤمنون بفكرة عدم سجود الشيطان للانسان 
فاعتبروه موحدا وجديرا بالاحترام 
وانا ايضا في العراق وما سمعته عنهم وعلاقتهم بالشيطان انهم يتجنبونه حتى لا يؤذيهم (يعني مثل صدام وجماعته) 
لدرجة انهم لايلفظون حروف اسمه ,ش ي. ط, ا, ن فالشيطان ليس اله ند لله(حاشاه)


----------

